
Implementing a Network-Based Model of Epilepsy with Numpy and Numba - Phait
https://danielegrattarola.github.io/posts/2019-10-03/epilepsy-model.html
======
s_Hogg
As an epileptic mathematician, I'd like to say thanks for making this. It was
both interesting and informative.

As an extension, could I suggest looking at different types of seizure? E.g.
tonic clonic vs Grand Mal

~~~
anodyne33
For the overwhelming battery of testing I had before lobeectomy (EEGs, MRIs
and CTs of course, but also PET, MEG and SEEG) I'd have never imagined that
anybody was doing academic research from a timing perspective. I've
subsequently dug into A LOT of the physiological research but this is all new
to me. The math is WAY beyond me but the general concept is intriguing.

~~~
gnarcoregrizz
Was it a successful surgery? Which temporal lobe was it on?

~~~
anodyne33
Right temporal lobeectomy. Bill Binghamon resected 3 discrete parts. Amygdala,
Hippocampus and temporal lobe. The post-op MRI is pretty wild. I'm living
alone now and working mostly from home so I _could_ be having seizures and not
know but I haven't had anybody say anything. I was having complex partial
seizures so unless I drop something and not notice it until later or suddenly
realize I peed a little I could never know.

~~~
gnarcoregrizz
Wow, you had a lot of brain matter removed. I just got out of video EEG
yesterday and am hoping I can have surgery, or that it otherwise goes away.
Mine is left temporal lobe, which seems like a delicate place for them to
operate on. Seems like it’s in the neocortex though, so I’d probably keep my
hippocampus and amygdala. I still have a lot of testing left - I don’t know
how I’m going to do it all. The video EEG was bad enough. Any regrets or
defecits?

------
kensai
This is great. Davvero impressionante. Thanks!

Actually the mathematics of epilepsy are as intriguing as those of tumor
propagation. With a lot of potential uses not only in understanding, but also
in potential therapeutics.

~~~
Phait
Grazie :D

I agree, it's really fascinating. The thing that interests me the most are
that many natural phenomena can be modeled as a network of some sort. It's
mind-blowing how everything is connected.

